# Turtles anyone?



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Anybody do any turtle hunting. We went out last Sunday and caught 5. four descent ones and one big one. We don't actually "hunt" them, we just catch them and let them go. I brought one home to show it off. It should be in my photo gallery in a little bit. Check it out.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Soup anyone? 

cootkiller


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

what do you catch it on?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

With our bare hands. Just be sure you grab the tail and not the head. I can't get the pictures into my photo gallery. Can anyone tell me how to add it into my post?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I finally got them loaded onto my gallery. Check them out.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice!!!!!Looks like it's about 20lbs. Good size for a sauce piquante!!! Holler if you need a recipe!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ahw hell I used to do that when I was a boy. I used to pick up snappers by the tail in the swampy areas while my dad fished. My biggest one was about a foot across (maybe a wee bit smaller).


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

What did you bring them home for? I doubt your going to eat the paited. Did you eat the snapper? Just curious what they would taste like.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I had snapper when I was a kid, it was great! Try it if you get the chance.

TC


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I had snapper when I was a kid, it was great! Try it if you get the chance.


     :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great eating....one of Fridays suppers during Lent when I was a kid.

My family all like snappers.


----------

